# Valley of colors



## alex08 (3 May 2015)

The beginning of a new chapter in my aquascaping journey, let me introduce you guys to my favourite _valley_, the Valley of colors.






Equipments & stuff :

*Aquarium:*
_-size : (L)100x(w)55x(h)45cm
-glass thickness : 8mm
-silicone : transparent
-gross volume: 247 liters
-net volume : aprox 190 liters_

*Filtration:*
_-external filter Hailea HF-150 w/ glass lily pipe+skimmer
-external filter Eheim Termo 2322 w/ glass lily pipe
-power head Aquael Fan mini plus_

*Lighting:*
_-234 watts
-Hailea lamp 4x39w : 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-Hailea lamp 2x39w : 1xGiesemann Midday, 1xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-5 hours/day (during cycling) and 7 hours after_

*Heating:*
_-Aquael ComfortZone 300w_

*Cooling:*
_-4 PC coolers_

*Gravel, sand and hardscape :*
_-40 kg JBL Manado
-5 kg JBL Sansibar River
-local river stones
-Seiryu stone_

*Flora:*
_-Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala 'Bonsai', Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macrandra green, Rotala sp. 'Goias', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form',
Ammania gracilis, Bacopa monnieri 'compact', Alternanthera reineckii pink, Ludwigia mini 'Super Red', Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Alternanthera mini,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig, Staurogyne repens,
Anubias pinto, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne sp. pink, Aeschynomene fluitans_

*Fishes:*
_-Hyphessobrycon amandae
-Paracheirodon axelrodi
-Prionobrama filigera
-Hemigrammus rhodostomus_

*Fertilization (daily):*
_-VIMI Micro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-PPS-Pro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-VIMI Accelerator (recomended dose)_

*CO2:*
_-1 bps, 14 hours/day_

*U.V. :*
_-no_
















Had to take a few pics of the lily pipes, waited a long time to put my hands on these.

Some pics from the start up :

_Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Alternanthera reinickii 'Rosanervig' and Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Rotala 'Bonsai'



_
Details :














And after :


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2015)

Not just colorful plant layout, fish play a part in it too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2015)

Hi Alex, Wonderful start Looking forward to the new journey. Following


----------



## Sacha (4 May 2015)

Tank looks great. 

I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues. 

Who said there was any skill to this hobby?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues.
> 
> Who said there was any skill to this hobby?



His lights maybe hanging much higher above the tank than yours which ends up as less PAR actually in his tank.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

At least in his last (and brilliant) setup he did not use all this power at the same time... Lights ramp up so when you have them at full power you make sure your co2 levels are high enough.

Jordi


----------



## Sacha (5 May 2015)

I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


I don't want to hijack this journal that will be awesome like the previous one but have a look to the Dutch Touch (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/from-tranquility-island-to-a-dutch-touch-200l.30256/) and you will see some posts like yours. High lights wisely used, 20-30 cm above the water, lean dosing-PPS Pro (please folks, do not discuss again about this, let's Alex develop his own thread, not again the same old discussion), high levels of CO2, good filtering and very good tank husbandry. All this is explained in his previous journal (design of the CO2 reactor, DIY ferts recipe, light timing, distance to the tank) and the results are perfectly illustrated, probably the best plant pictures in UKAPS. Alex, as you can see, I have well studied your tank! 

Jordi


----------



## alex08 (6 May 2015)

Thanks for the comments, Jordi. 

You are right about the lighting used in the previous setup. 
Keep in mind i started this setup with only 5 hours/day of lighting, so far, so good. I'm always looking out for any bad signs.

The lamps are 20 cm above the tank and around 25 cm from water level.
I rarely went up to 2 bps on CO2 and the lowest i went with the ph level i think it's 6,8.

'Till now it seems to have worked fine for me. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sacha (6 May 2015)

Nice one Alex, I look forward to seeing this scape develop. Your last one was stunning.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2015)

As usual great work Alex !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (8 May 2015)

Here's a FTS :





Glad you guys like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 May 2015)

Great start. It's more aquascape then dutch now 

Just one suggestion if you don't mind Alex. You'd better add one more small stone at the back to hide the right side of path end, right there where lone cardinal tetra points to. Around the place where small dark stone is placed. Currently there is slightly visible yellow sand. Hiding it you'll make some question to the observer: what's there behind the corner and where the path leads? Just IMHO.


----------



## alex08 (14 May 2015)

*Alexander*, i'm working on it. 

Here are another two pics from the start up :









Update coming soon.


----------



## alex08 (17 May 2015)

3 weeks old with no trimming yet :


----------



## Henrik J. (17 May 2015)

Very nice start, great colors too! Look forward to following your setup evolve.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

will be another stunner alex!


----------



## Sk3lly (17 May 2015)

Lovely scape! What is the red plant top right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2015)

Stunning even @ just 3 weeks...


----------



## alex08 (21 May 2015)

Thank you all!

Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


----------



## alex08 (3 May 2015)

The beginning of a new chapter in my aquascaping journey, let me introduce you guys to my favourite _valley_, the Valley of colors.






Equipments & stuff :

*Aquarium:*
_-size : (L)100x(w)55x(h)45cm
-glass thickness : 8mm
-silicone : transparent
-gross volume: 247 liters
-net volume : aprox 190 liters_

*Filtration:*
_-external filter Hailea HF-150 w/ glass lily pipe+skimmer
-external filter Eheim Termo 2322 w/ glass lily pipe
-power head Aquael Fan mini plus_

*Lighting:*
_-234 watts
-Hailea lamp 4x39w : 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-Hailea lamp 2x39w : 1xGiesemann Midday, 1xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-5 hours/day (during cycling) and 7 hours after_

*Heating:*
_-Aquael ComfortZone 300w_

*Cooling:*
_-4 PC coolers_

*Gravel, sand and hardscape :*
_-40 kg JBL Manado
-5 kg JBL Sansibar River
-local river stones
-Seiryu stone_

*Flora:*
_-Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala 'Bonsai', Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macrandra green, Rotala sp. 'Goias', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form',
Ammania gracilis, Bacopa monnieri 'compact', Alternanthera reineckii pink, Ludwigia mini 'Super Red', Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Alternanthera mini,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig, Staurogyne repens,
Anubias pinto, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne sp. pink, Aeschynomene fluitans_

*Fishes:*
_-Hyphessobrycon amandae
-Paracheirodon axelrodi
-Prionobrama filigera
-Hemigrammus rhodostomus_

*Fertilization (daily):*
_-VIMI Micro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-PPS-Pro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-VIMI Accelerator (recomended dose)_

*CO2:*
_-1 bps, 14 hours/day_

*U.V. :*
_-no_
















Had to take a few pics of the lily pipes, waited a long time to put my hands on these.

Some pics from the start up :

_Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Alternanthera reinickii 'Rosanervig' and Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Rotala 'Bonsai'



_
Details :














And after :


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2015)

Not just colorful plant layout, fish play a part in it too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2015)

Hi Alex, Wonderful start Looking forward to the new journey. Following


----------



## Sacha (4 May 2015)

Tank looks great. 

I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues. 

Who said there was any skill to this hobby?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues.
> 
> Who said there was any skill to this hobby?



His lights maybe hanging much higher above the tank than yours which ends up as less PAR actually in his tank.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

At least in his last (and brilliant) setup he did not use all this power at the same time... Lights ramp up so when you have them at full power you make sure your co2 levels are high enough.

Jordi


----------



## Sacha (5 May 2015)

I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


I don't want to hijack this journal that will be awesome like the previous one but have a look to the Dutch Touch (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/from-tranquility-island-to-a-dutch-touch-200l.30256/) and you will see some posts like yours. High lights wisely used, 20-30 cm above the water, lean dosing-PPS Pro (please folks, do not discuss again about this, let's Alex develop his own thread, not again the same old discussion), high levels of CO2, good filtering and very good tank husbandry. All this is explained in his previous journal (design of the CO2 reactor, DIY ferts recipe, light timing, distance to the tank) and the results are perfectly illustrated, probably the best plant pictures in UKAPS. Alex, as you can see, I have well studied your tank! 

Jordi


----------



## alex08 (6 May 2015)

Thanks for the comments, Jordi. 

You are right about the lighting used in the previous setup. 
Keep in mind i started this setup with only 5 hours/day of lighting, so far, so good. I'm always looking out for any bad signs.

The lamps are 20 cm above the tank and around 25 cm from water level.
I rarely went up to 2 bps on CO2 and the lowest i went with the ph level i think it's 6,8.

'Till now it seems to have worked fine for me. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sacha (6 May 2015)

Nice one Alex, I look forward to seeing this scape develop. Your last one was stunning.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2015)

As usual great work Alex !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (8 May 2015)

Here's a FTS :





Glad you guys like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 May 2015)

Great start. It's more aquascape then dutch now 

Just one suggestion if you don't mind Alex. You'd better add one more small stone at the back to hide the right side of path end, right there where lone cardinal tetra points to. Around the place where small dark stone is placed. Currently there is slightly visible yellow sand. Hiding it you'll make some question to the observer: what's there behind the corner and where the path leads? Just IMHO.


----------



## alex08 (14 May 2015)

*Alexander*, i'm working on it. 

Here are another two pics from the start up :









Update coming soon.


----------



## alex08 (17 May 2015)

3 weeks old with no trimming yet :


----------



## Henrik J. (17 May 2015)

Very nice start, great colors too! Look forward to following your setup evolve.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

will be another stunner alex!


----------



## Sk3lly (17 May 2015)

Lovely scape! What is the red plant top right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2015)

Stunning even @ just 3 weeks...


----------



## alex08 (21 May 2015)

Thank you all!

Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


----------



## alex08 (3 May 2015)

The beginning of a new chapter in my aquascaping journey, let me introduce you guys to my favourite _valley_, the Valley of colors.






Equipments & stuff :

*Aquarium:*
_-size : (L)100x(w)55x(h)45cm
-glass thickness : 8mm
-silicone : transparent
-gross volume: 247 liters
-net volume : aprox 190 liters_

*Filtration:*
_-external filter Hailea HF-150 w/ glass lily pipe+skimmer
-external filter Eheim Termo 2322 w/ glass lily pipe
-power head Aquael Fan mini plus_

*Lighting:*
_-234 watts
-Hailea lamp 4x39w : 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-Hailea lamp 2x39w : 1xGiesemann Midday, 1xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-5 hours/day (during cycling) and 7 hours after_

*Heating:*
_-Aquael ComfortZone 300w_

*Cooling:*
_-4 PC coolers_

*Gravel, sand and hardscape :*
_-40 kg JBL Manado
-5 kg JBL Sansibar River
-local river stones
-Seiryu stone_

*Flora:*
_-Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala 'Bonsai', Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macrandra green, Rotala sp. 'Goias', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form',
Ammania gracilis, Bacopa monnieri 'compact', Alternanthera reineckii pink, Ludwigia mini 'Super Red', Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Alternanthera mini,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig, Staurogyne repens,
Anubias pinto, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne sp. pink, Aeschynomene fluitans_

*Fishes:*
_-Hyphessobrycon amandae
-Paracheirodon axelrodi
-Prionobrama filigera
-Hemigrammus rhodostomus_

*Fertilization (daily):*
_-VIMI Micro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-PPS-Pro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-VIMI Accelerator (recomended dose)_

*CO2:*
_-1 bps, 14 hours/day_

*U.V. :*
_-no_
















Had to take a few pics of the lily pipes, waited a long time to put my hands on these.

Some pics from the start up :

_Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Alternanthera reinickii 'Rosanervig' and Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Rotala 'Bonsai'



_
Details :














And after :


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2015)

Not just colorful plant layout, fish play a part in it too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2015)

Hi Alex, Wonderful start Looking forward to the new journey. Following


----------



## Sacha (4 May 2015)

Tank looks great. 

I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues. 

Who said there was any skill to this hobby?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues.
> 
> Who said there was any skill to this hobby?



His lights maybe hanging much higher above the tank than yours which ends up as less PAR actually in his tank.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

At least in his last (and brilliant) setup he did not use all this power at the same time... Lights ramp up so when you have them at full power you make sure your co2 levels are high enough.

Jordi


----------



## Sacha (5 May 2015)

I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


I don't want to hijack this journal that will be awesome like the previous one but have a look to the Dutch Touch (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/from-tranquility-island-to-a-dutch-touch-200l.30256/) and you will see some posts like yours. High lights wisely used, 20-30 cm above the water, lean dosing-PPS Pro (please folks, do not discuss again about this, let's Alex develop his own thread, not again the same old discussion), high levels of CO2, good filtering and very good tank husbandry. All this is explained in his previous journal (design of the CO2 reactor, DIY ferts recipe, light timing, distance to the tank) and the results are perfectly illustrated, probably the best plant pictures in UKAPS. Alex, as you can see, I have well studied your tank! 

Jordi


----------



## alex08 (6 May 2015)

Thanks for the comments, Jordi. 

You are right about the lighting used in the previous setup. 
Keep in mind i started this setup with only 5 hours/day of lighting, so far, so good. I'm always looking out for any bad signs.

The lamps are 20 cm above the tank and around 25 cm from water level.
I rarely went up to 2 bps on CO2 and the lowest i went with the ph level i think it's 6,8.

'Till now it seems to have worked fine for me. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sacha (6 May 2015)

Nice one Alex, I look forward to seeing this scape develop. Your last one was stunning.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2015)

As usual great work Alex !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (8 May 2015)

Here's a FTS :





Glad you guys like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 May 2015)

Great start. It's more aquascape then dutch now 

Just one suggestion if you don't mind Alex. You'd better add one more small stone at the back to hide the right side of path end, right there where lone cardinal tetra points to. Around the place where small dark stone is placed. Currently there is slightly visible yellow sand. Hiding it you'll make some question to the observer: what's there behind the corner and where the path leads? Just IMHO.


----------



## alex08 (14 May 2015)

*Alexander*, i'm working on it. 

Here are another two pics from the start up :









Update coming soon.


----------



## alex08 (17 May 2015)

3 weeks old with no trimming yet :


----------



## Henrik J. (17 May 2015)

Very nice start, great colors too! Look forward to following your setup evolve.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

will be another stunner alex!


----------



## Sk3lly (17 May 2015)

Lovely scape! What is the red plant top right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2015)

Stunning even @ just 3 weeks...


----------



## alex08 (21 May 2015)

Thank you all!

Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


----------



## alex08 (3 May 2015)

The beginning of a new chapter in my aquascaping journey, let me introduce you guys to my favourite _valley_, the Valley of colors.






Equipments & stuff :

*Aquarium:*
_-size : (L)100x(w)55x(h)45cm
-glass thickness : 8mm
-silicone : transparent
-gross volume: 247 liters
-net volume : aprox 190 liters_

*Filtration:*
_-external filter Hailea HF-150 w/ glass lily pipe+skimmer
-external filter Eheim Termo 2322 w/ glass lily pipe
-power head Aquael Fan mini plus_

*Lighting:*
_-234 watts
-Hailea lamp 4x39w : 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-Hailea lamp 2x39w : 1xGiesemann Midday, 1xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-5 hours/day (during cycling) and 7 hours after_

*Heating:*
_-Aquael ComfortZone 300w_

*Cooling:*
_-4 PC coolers_

*Gravel, sand and hardscape :*
_-40 kg JBL Manado
-5 kg JBL Sansibar River
-local river stones
-Seiryu stone_

*Flora:*
_-Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala 'Bonsai', Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macrandra green, Rotala sp. 'Goias', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form',
Ammania gracilis, Bacopa monnieri 'compact', Alternanthera reineckii pink, Ludwigia mini 'Super Red', Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Alternanthera mini,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig, Staurogyne repens,
Anubias pinto, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne sp. pink, Aeschynomene fluitans_

*Fishes:*
_-Hyphessobrycon amandae
-Paracheirodon axelrodi
-Prionobrama filigera
-Hemigrammus rhodostomus_

*Fertilization (daily):*
_-VIMI Micro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-PPS-Pro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-VIMI Accelerator (recomended dose)_

*CO2:*
_-1 bps, 14 hours/day_

*U.V. :*
_-no_
















Had to take a few pics of the lily pipes, waited a long time to put my hands on these.

Some pics from the start up :

_Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Alternanthera reinickii 'Rosanervig' and Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Rotala 'Bonsai'



_
Details :














And after :


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2015)

Not just colorful plant layout, fish play a part in it too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2015)

Hi Alex, Wonderful start Looking forward to the new journey. Following


----------



## Sacha (4 May 2015)

Tank looks great. 

I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues. 

Who said there was any skill to this hobby?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues.
> 
> Who said there was any skill to this hobby?



His lights maybe hanging much higher above the tank than yours which ends up as less PAR actually in his tank.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

At least in his last (and brilliant) setup he did not use all this power at the same time... Lights ramp up so when you have them at full power you make sure your co2 levels are high enough.

Jordi


----------



## Sacha (5 May 2015)

I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


I don't want to hijack this journal that will be awesome like the previous one but have a look to the Dutch Touch (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/from-tranquility-island-to-a-dutch-touch-200l.30256/) and you will see some posts like yours. High lights wisely used, 20-30 cm above the water, lean dosing-PPS Pro (please folks, do not discuss again about this, let's Alex develop his own thread, not again the same old discussion), high levels of CO2, good filtering and very good tank husbandry. All this is explained in his previous journal (design of the CO2 reactor, DIY ferts recipe, light timing, distance to the tank) and the results are perfectly illustrated, probably the best plant pictures in UKAPS. Alex, as you can see, I have well studied your tank! 

Jordi


----------



## alex08 (6 May 2015)

Thanks for the comments, Jordi. 

You are right about the lighting used in the previous setup. 
Keep in mind i started this setup with only 5 hours/day of lighting, so far, so good. I'm always looking out for any bad signs.

The lamps are 20 cm above the tank and around 25 cm from water level.
I rarely went up to 2 bps on CO2 and the lowest i went with the ph level i think it's 6,8.

'Till now it seems to have worked fine for me. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sacha (6 May 2015)

Nice one Alex, I look forward to seeing this scape develop. Your last one was stunning.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2015)

As usual great work Alex !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (8 May 2015)

Here's a FTS :





Glad you guys like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 May 2015)

Great start. It's more aquascape then dutch now 

Just one suggestion if you don't mind Alex. You'd better add one more small stone at the back to hide the right side of path end, right there where lone cardinal tetra points to. Around the place where small dark stone is placed. Currently there is slightly visible yellow sand. Hiding it you'll make some question to the observer: what's there behind the corner and where the path leads? Just IMHO.


----------



## alex08 (14 May 2015)

*Alexander*, i'm working on it. 

Here are another two pics from the start up :









Update coming soon.


----------



## alex08 (17 May 2015)

3 weeks old with no trimming yet :


----------



## Henrik J. (17 May 2015)

Very nice start, great colors too! Look forward to following your setup evolve.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

will be another stunner alex!


----------



## Sk3lly (17 May 2015)

Lovely scape! What is the red plant top right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2015)

Stunning even @ just 3 weeks...


----------



## alex08 (21 May 2015)

Thank you all!

Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


----------



## alex08 (3 May 2015)

The beginning of a new chapter in my aquascaping journey, let me introduce you guys to my favourite _valley_, the Valley of colors.






Equipments & stuff :

*Aquarium:*
_-size : (L)100x(w)55x(h)45cm
-glass thickness : 8mm
-silicone : transparent
-gross volume: 247 liters
-net volume : aprox 190 liters_

*Filtration:*
_-external filter Hailea HF-150 w/ glass lily pipe+skimmer
-external filter Eheim Termo 2322 w/ glass lily pipe
-power head Aquael Fan mini plus_

*Lighting:*
_-234 watts
-Hailea lamp 4x39w : 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-Hailea lamp 2x39w : 1xGiesemann Midday, 1xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-5 hours/day (during cycling) and 7 hours after_

*Heating:*
_-Aquael ComfortZone 300w_

*Cooling:*
_-4 PC coolers_

*Gravel, sand and hardscape :*
_-40 kg JBL Manado
-5 kg JBL Sansibar River
-local river stones
-Seiryu stone_

*Flora:*
_-Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala 'Bonsai', Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macrandra green, Rotala sp. 'Goias', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form',
Ammania gracilis, Bacopa monnieri 'compact', Alternanthera reineckii pink, Ludwigia mini 'Super Red', Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Alternanthera mini,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig, Staurogyne repens,
Anubias pinto, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne sp. pink, Aeschynomene fluitans_

*Fishes:*
_-Hyphessobrycon amandae
-Paracheirodon axelrodi
-Prionobrama filigera
-Hemigrammus rhodostomus_

*Fertilization (daily):*
_-VIMI Micro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-PPS-Pro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-VIMI Accelerator (recomended dose)_

*CO2:*
_-1 bps, 14 hours/day_

*U.V. :*
_-no_
















Had to take a few pics of the lily pipes, waited a long time to put my hands on these.

Some pics from the start up :

_Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Alternanthera reinickii 'Rosanervig' and Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Rotala 'Bonsai'



_
Details :














And after :


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2015)

Not just colorful plant layout, fish play a part in it too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2015)

Hi Alex, Wonderful start Looking forward to the new journey. Following


----------



## Sacha (4 May 2015)

Tank looks great. 

I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues. 

Who said there was any skill to this hobby?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues.
> 
> Who said there was any skill to this hobby?



His lights maybe hanging much higher above the tank than yours which ends up as less PAR actually in his tank.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

At least in his last (and brilliant) setup he did not use all this power at the same time... Lights ramp up so when you have them at full power you make sure your co2 levels are high enough.

Jordi


----------



## Sacha (5 May 2015)

I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


I don't want to hijack this journal that will be awesome like the previous one but have a look to the Dutch Touch (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/from-tranquility-island-to-a-dutch-touch-200l.30256/) and you will see some posts like yours. High lights wisely used, 20-30 cm above the water, lean dosing-PPS Pro (please folks, do not discuss again about this, let's Alex develop his own thread, not again the same old discussion), high levels of CO2, good filtering and very good tank husbandry. All this is explained in his previous journal (design of the CO2 reactor, DIY ferts recipe, light timing, distance to the tank) and the results are perfectly illustrated, probably the best plant pictures in UKAPS. Alex, as you can see, I have well studied your tank! 

Jordi


----------



## alex08 (6 May 2015)

Thanks for the comments, Jordi. 

You are right about the lighting used in the previous setup. 
Keep in mind i started this setup with only 5 hours/day of lighting, so far, so good. I'm always looking out for any bad signs.

The lamps are 20 cm above the tank and around 25 cm from water level.
I rarely went up to 2 bps on CO2 and the lowest i went with the ph level i think it's 6,8.

'Till now it seems to have worked fine for me. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sacha (6 May 2015)

Nice one Alex, I look forward to seeing this scape develop. Your last one was stunning.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2015)

As usual great work Alex !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (8 May 2015)

Here's a FTS :





Glad you guys like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 May 2015)

Great start. It's more aquascape then dutch now 

Just one suggestion if you don't mind Alex. You'd better add one more small stone at the back to hide the right side of path end, right there where lone cardinal tetra points to. Around the place where small dark stone is placed. Currently there is slightly visible yellow sand. Hiding it you'll make some question to the observer: what's there behind the corner and where the path leads? Just IMHO.


----------



## alex08 (14 May 2015)

*Alexander*, i'm working on it. 

Here are another two pics from the start up :









Update coming soon.


----------



## alex08 (17 May 2015)

3 weeks old with no trimming yet :


----------



## Henrik J. (17 May 2015)

Very nice start, great colors too! Look forward to following your setup evolve.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

will be another stunner alex!


----------



## Sk3lly (17 May 2015)

Lovely scape! What is the red plant top right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2015)

Stunning even @ just 3 weeks...


----------



## alex08 (21 May 2015)

Thank you all!

Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


----------



## alex08 (3 May 2015)

The beginning of a new chapter in my aquascaping journey, let me introduce you guys to my favourite _valley_, the Valley of colors.






Equipments & stuff :

*Aquarium:*
_-size : (L)100x(w)55x(h)45cm
-glass thickness : 8mm
-silicone : transparent
-gross volume: 247 liters
-net volume : aprox 190 liters_

*Filtration:*
_-external filter Hailea HF-150 w/ glass lily pipe+skimmer
-external filter Eheim Termo 2322 w/ glass lily pipe
-power head Aquael Fan mini plus_

*Lighting:*
_-234 watts
-Hailea lamp 4x39w : 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-Hailea lamp 2x39w : 1xGiesemann Midday, 1xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-5 hours/day (during cycling) and 7 hours after_

*Heating:*
_-Aquael ComfortZone 300w_

*Cooling:*
_-4 PC coolers_

*Gravel, sand and hardscape :*
_-40 kg JBL Manado
-5 kg JBL Sansibar River
-local river stones
-Seiryu stone_

*Flora:*
_-Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala 'Bonsai', Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macrandra green, Rotala sp. 'Goias', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form',
Ammania gracilis, Bacopa monnieri 'compact', Alternanthera reineckii pink, Ludwigia mini 'Super Red', Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Alternanthera mini,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig, Staurogyne repens,
Anubias pinto, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne sp. pink, Aeschynomene fluitans_

*Fishes:*
_-Hyphessobrycon amandae
-Paracheirodon axelrodi
-Prionobrama filigera
-Hemigrammus rhodostomus_

*Fertilization (daily):*
_-VIMI Micro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-PPS-Pro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-VIMI Accelerator (recomended dose)_

*CO2:*
_-1 bps, 14 hours/day_

*U.V. :*
_-no_
















Had to take a few pics of the lily pipes, waited a long time to put my hands on these.

Some pics from the start up :

_Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Alternanthera reinickii 'Rosanervig' and Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Rotala 'Bonsai'



_
Details :














And after :


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2015)

Not just colorful plant layout, fish play a part in it too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2015)

Hi Alex, Wonderful start Looking forward to the new journey. Following


----------



## Sacha (4 May 2015)

Tank looks great. 

I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues. 

Who said there was any skill to this hobby?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues.
> 
> Who said there was any skill to this hobby?



His lights maybe hanging much higher above the tank than yours which ends up as less PAR actually in his tank.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

At least in his last (and brilliant) setup he did not use all this power at the same time... Lights ramp up so when you have them at full power you make sure your co2 levels are high enough.

Jordi


----------



## Sacha (5 May 2015)

I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


I don't want to hijack this journal that will be awesome like the previous one but have a look to the Dutch Touch (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/from-tranquility-island-to-a-dutch-touch-200l.30256/) and you will see some posts like yours. High lights wisely used, 20-30 cm above the water, lean dosing-PPS Pro (please folks, do not discuss again about this, let's Alex develop his own thread, not again the same old discussion), high levels of CO2, good filtering and very good tank husbandry. All this is explained in his previous journal (design of the CO2 reactor, DIY ferts recipe, light timing, distance to the tank) and the results are perfectly illustrated, probably the best plant pictures in UKAPS. Alex, as you can see, I have well studied your tank! 

Jordi


----------



## alex08 (6 May 2015)

Thanks for the comments, Jordi. 

You are right about the lighting used in the previous setup. 
Keep in mind i started this setup with only 5 hours/day of lighting, so far, so good. I'm always looking out for any bad signs.

The lamps are 20 cm above the tank and around 25 cm from water level.
I rarely went up to 2 bps on CO2 and the lowest i went with the ph level i think it's 6,8.

'Till now it seems to have worked fine for me. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sacha (6 May 2015)

Nice one Alex, I look forward to seeing this scape develop. Your last one was stunning.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2015)

As usual great work Alex !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (8 May 2015)

Here's a FTS :





Glad you guys like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 May 2015)

Great start. It's more aquascape then dutch now 

Just one suggestion if you don't mind Alex. You'd better add one more small stone at the back to hide the right side of path end, right there where lone cardinal tetra points to. Around the place where small dark stone is placed. Currently there is slightly visible yellow sand. Hiding it you'll make some question to the observer: what's there behind the corner and where the path leads? Just IMHO.


----------



## alex08 (14 May 2015)

*Alexander*, i'm working on it. 

Here are another two pics from the start up :









Update coming soon.


----------



## alex08 (17 May 2015)

3 weeks old with no trimming yet :


----------



## Henrik J. (17 May 2015)

Very nice start, great colors too! Look forward to following your setup evolve.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

will be another stunner alex!


----------



## Sk3lly (17 May 2015)

Lovely scape! What is the red plant top right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2015)

Stunning even @ just 3 weeks...


----------



## alex08 (21 May 2015)

Thank you all!

Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


----------



## alex08 (3 May 2015)

The beginning of a new chapter in my aquascaping journey, let me introduce you guys to my favourite _valley_, the Valley of colors.






Equipments & stuff :

*Aquarium:*
_-size : (L)100x(w)55x(h)45cm
-glass thickness : 8mm
-silicone : transparent
-gross volume: 247 liters
-net volume : aprox 190 liters_

*Filtration:*
_-external filter Hailea HF-150 w/ glass lily pipe+skimmer
-external filter Eheim Termo 2322 w/ glass lily pipe
-power head Aquael Fan mini plus_

*Lighting:*
_-234 watts
-Hailea lamp 4x39w : 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-Hailea lamp 2x39w : 1xGiesemann Midday, 1xGiesemann Aquaflora 
-5 hours/day (during cycling) and 7 hours after_

*Heating:*
_-Aquael ComfortZone 300w_

*Cooling:*
_-4 PC coolers_

*Gravel, sand and hardscape :*
_-40 kg JBL Manado
-5 kg JBL Sansibar River
-local river stones
-Seiryu stone_

*Flora:*
_-Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala 'Bonsai', Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macrandra green, Rotala sp. 'Goias', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form',
Ammania gracilis, Bacopa monnieri 'compact', Alternanthera reineckii pink, Ludwigia mini 'Super Red', Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Alternanthera mini,
Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompact', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig, Staurogyne repens,
Anubias pinto, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne sp. pink, Aeschynomene fluitans_

*Fishes:*
_-Hyphessobrycon amandae
-Paracheirodon axelrodi
-Prionobrama filigera
-Hemigrammus rhodostomus_

*Fertilization (daily):*
_-VIMI Micro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-PPS-Pro (half a dose during cycling and recomended dose after)
-VIMI Accelerator (recomended dose)_

*CO2:*
_-1 bps, 14 hours/day_

*U.V. :*
_-no_
















Had to take a few pics of the lily pipes, waited a long time to put my hands on these.

Some pics from the start up :

_Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Alternanthera reinickii 'Rosanervig' and Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'



Rotala 'Bonsai'



_
Details :














And after :


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2015)

Not just colorful plant layout, fish play a part in it too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2015)

Hi Alex, Wonderful start Looking forward to the new journey. Following


----------



## Sacha (4 May 2015)

Tank looks great. 

I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues. 

Who said there was any skill to this hobby?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> I find it hilarious that this guy has 234 watts in 247 litres and is injecting Co2 at 1BPS, while I have 56 watts in 125 litres, and even with 5BPS through a Sera reactor, I still have algae issues.
> 
> Who said there was any skill to this hobby?



His lights maybe hanging much higher above the tank than yours which ends up as less PAR actually in his tank.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

At least in his last (and brilliant) setup he did not use all this power at the same time... Lights ramp up so when you have them at full power you make sure your co2 levels are high enough.

Jordi


----------



## Sacha (5 May 2015)

I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


----------



## parotet (5 May 2015)

Sacha said:


> I still don't see how the numbers in my previous post make any sense.


I don't want to hijack this journal that will be awesome like the previous one but have a look to the Dutch Touch (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/from-tranquility-island-to-a-dutch-touch-200l.30256/) and you will see some posts like yours. High lights wisely used, 20-30 cm above the water, lean dosing-PPS Pro (please folks, do not discuss again about this, let's Alex develop his own thread, not again the same old discussion), high levels of CO2, good filtering and very good tank husbandry. All this is explained in his previous journal (design of the CO2 reactor, DIY ferts recipe, light timing, distance to the tank) and the results are perfectly illustrated, probably the best plant pictures in UKAPS. Alex, as you can see, I have well studied your tank! 

Jordi


----------



## alex08 (6 May 2015)

Thanks for the comments, Jordi. 

You are right about the lighting used in the previous setup. 
Keep in mind i started this setup with only 5 hours/day of lighting, so far, so good. I'm always looking out for any bad signs.

The lamps are 20 cm above the tank and around 25 cm from water level.
I rarely went up to 2 bps on CO2 and the lowest i went with the ph level i think it's 6,8.

'Till now it seems to have worked fine for me. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sacha (6 May 2015)

Nice one Alex, I look forward to seeing this scape develop. Your last one was stunning.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2015)

As usual great work Alex !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (8 May 2015)

Here's a FTS :





Glad you guys like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 May 2015)

Great start. It's more aquascape then dutch now 

Just one suggestion if you don't mind Alex. You'd better add one more small stone at the back to hide the right side of path end, right there where lone cardinal tetra points to. Around the place where small dark stone is placed. Currently there is slightly visible yellow sand. Hiding it you'll make some question to the observer: what's there behind the corner and where the path leads? Just IMHO.


----------



## alex08 (14 May 2015)

*Alexander*, i'm working on it. 

Here are another two pics from the start up :









Update coming soon.


----------



## alex08 (17 May 2015)

3 weeks old with no trimming yet :


----------



## Henrik J. (17 May 2015)

Very nice start, great colors too! Look forward to following your setup evolve.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

will be another stunner alex!


----------



## Sk3lly (17 May 2015)

Lovely scape! What is the red plant top right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2015)

Stunning even @ just 3 weeks...


----------



## alex08 (21 May 2015)

Thank you all!

Sk3lly, i think you're referring to Alternanthera rosaefolia.


----------

